# Filter Brand to choose



## philly7 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hello:

What would be the best filter out there to choose from for a 29 G freshwater tank? 

Thank you!


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

I'd recommend a Marineland Penguin 200, but Aquaclear is a pretty decent brand as well. You keep asking us about lights, heaters and filters for a 29g; did you not buy the kit like you said you were going to?


----------



## philly7 (Apr 15, 2011)

Scuff said:


> I'd recommend a Marineland Penguin 200, but Aquaclear is a pretty decent brand as well. You keep asking us about lights, heaters and filters for a 29g; did you not buy the kit like you said you were going to?


Thank you! No, I've actually bought Aqeon Bowfront Deluxe Kit 26 Gallon due to size of my stand :fish-in-bowl:


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning philly. In my humble opinion, you can't go wrong with the Aqua Clear power filters. These are the "hang on back" type. I've used them for years and have never had one fail. They're extremely easy to take apart and clean. They're not the cheapest, but they're very reliable. 

BBradbury


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

aquaclear would be the best for that, i used an aquaclear 70 on my 55 gallon for over a year, got it new on ebay for 48 bucks shipped to my house, check there


----------



## Regenesis (Apr 25, 2011)

I do like Aquaclear in all, but nothing over an AC70 (They just have too much flow). I would recommend a Marineland or a Canister (Fluval or Ehiem to be exact).


----------



## segrayson (Feb 6, 2011)

I have an AquaClear 70 on my 29 gallon and it does a great job,,


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have a Marineland Magnum 350 canister on one 29 gallon and a Rena Filstar XP2 on another.So far the Rena is the fav,but thats just because the baskets are awesome.


----------

